# looking



## cevestal (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello

My name is Chris, Im in the Marine Corps. I am stationed up here at Camp Lejuene, but Im from Pensacola. I seeing or asking who is a good charter? or someone to go fishing with reason why I am asking because Im going to be deploying sometime soon and I just want to get out and have a good time. anything will help

Semper Fi

Chris


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

"Hog Wild" is IMO the best boat around here. He fishes out of the beach marina. I have also heard great things about the Nothin Matters out of Daybreak.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

you wouldnt happen to be 2/6wpns would you. my brother is an fmf corpsman @ lejeune.


----------



## cevestal (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the help....Im with 2/6 golf though


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

give me a shout if interested in cobia trip


----------

